# MdP refusé sans cesse par iMessage et FaceTime



## wattoo71 (26 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous. Je me permets de poster ici car je n'ai pas de réponse sur les autres forum.

Voici ma config :
MacBook Pro sous Maverick (à jour)

Ipad 4 sous iOs 7

Iphone 5c sous iOS 9 (à jour)

Jusqu'ici tout allait bien mais depuis plusieurs semaines sur mon Ipad et mon Mac, iMessage et FaceTime ne fonctionne plus alors que sur l'iphone tout est nickel.
Avec mon Mac et l'ipad, iMessage et FaceTime, ne prennent plus mon mot de passe de compte iCloud alors que ça fonctionne avec l'Iphone. Je précise que c'est venu d'un seul coup.
Au démarrage du Mac, j'ai une fenêtre qui me demande mon mot de passe iCloud, et quand je le rentre la fenêtre réapparait sans cesse. Je suis obligé d'annuler.

Je précise également que je ne souhaite pas passer à El Capitain et à iOS 9 sur mon iPad.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même soucis depuis 10 jours environ sur le Mac mini (10.9.5) à la maison
Etrangement l'IMac au bureau (même config) ne pose aucun problème...


----------



## wattoo71 (26 Avril 2016)

Merci de ta réponse.
Moi c'est arrivé d'un seul coup. Pas de soucis sur iOS 9 sur mon iPhone, iMessage et FaceTime fonctionnent bien, mais sur Maverick et mon iPAd sous iOS 7 c'est partie d'un seul coup. A chaque démarrage de mon Mac, j'ai la fenêtre qui me demande le MDP iCloud mais quand je clique sur "accepter" la fenêtre revient... C'est désespérant...


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Il faudrait essayer de désactiver iMessages et Facetime sur les appareils posant problème, puis redémarrer et les réactiver.

(en espérant que ce ne soit pas le signe d'une exclusion de ces services pour les appareils ayant un OS jugé trop ancien par Apple...)


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

Idem 
Mon compte ICloud reste inactif pour Contact, malgré les bons id et MP
Idem, impossible d'activer ma boite mail ICloud: erreur inconnue !!! ou serveur indisponible, ré essayez ultérieurement (depuis 8 jours !!!)
Ca marche sans problème sur mon Mac du travail (10.9.5) et sur mon IPhone...


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Franz59 a dit:


> Idem
> Mon compte ICloud reste inactif pour Contact, malgré les bons id et MP
> Idem, impossible d'activer ma boite mail ICloud: erreur inconnue !!! ou serveur indisponible, ré essayez ultérieurement (depuis 8 jours !!!)
> Ca marche sans problème sur mon Mac du travail (10.9.5) et sur mon IPhone...


Tu as essayé de désactiver iCloud, redémarrer le Mac, puis réactiver iCloud?


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as essayé de désactiver iCloud, redémarrer le Mac, puis réactiver iCloud?


Oui
Ca ne donne rien...
Incompréhensible.


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Et si tu essaies d'accéder à ton compte iCloud directement sur le Web (www.icloud.com), pas de probleme?

On ne te demande pas, comme ca m'est arrivé hier, de changer ton mot de passe car le tiens n'est pas assez complexe?


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Et si tu essaies d'accéder à ton compte iCloud directement sur le Web (www.icloud.com), pas de probleme?


Non, aucun problème



r e m y a dit:


> On ne te demande pas, comme ca m'est arrivé hier, de changer ton mot de passe car le tiens n'est pas assez complexe?


Non, d'ailleurs je l'ai changé à la suite de cet incident mais ça ne règle rien. Le nouveau MP (reconnu partout sauf sur ce mac) est conforme aux exigences d'Apple.
A noter que le problème n'apparait pas avec la création d'une nouvelle session administrateur ... 
Surement une conne.ie de préférence corrompue sur ma session principale, ou un problème de trousseau, mais je ne vois pas où ni quoi...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2016)

Le trousseau me semble une bonne piste. Tu es allé voir ce qui s'y passe ? Vire ce qui concerne iCloud, répare le, puis redémarre...


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le trousseau me semble une bonne piste. Tu es allé voir ce qui s'y passe ? Vire ce qui concerne iCloud, répare le, puis redémarre...


Nada !
J'ai viré tout ce qui concerne ICloud, contact, adresse book, ITune's du trousseau
J'ai tenté de réparer le Trousseau (SOS Trousseau) mais échec de répâration pour certains éléments...
Après redémarrarge et zppage de la NVRAM, retour à la case départ.
Le passage d'Onyx n'apporte rien non plus. Adware Medic n'a rien trouvé
Je vais essayer de travailler sur la nouvelle session


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Il y a un fichier à virer quelque part, mais je ne trouve plus où... Je continue à chercher


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

Merci de ta patience


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Regarde éventuellement ici
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204408

Et notamment ce qui concerne la modification du fichier Hosts


----------



## wattoo71 (26 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudrait essayer de désactiver iMessages et Facetime sur les appareils posant problème, puis redémarrer et les réactiver.
> 
> (en espérant que ce ne soit pas le signe d'une exclusion de ces services pour les appareils ayant un OS jugé trop ancien par Apple...)


Question idiote de ma part mais comment je fais pour désactiver iMessage et FaceTime sur mon Mac et sur mon iPad ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2016)

Sur l'iPad il suffit d'aller dans Réglages puis FaceTime (ou Messages) pour désactiver. 

Sur le Mac, il me semble que c'est directement dans les applications (mais je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main pour verifier)


----------



## wattoo71 (26 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur l'iPad il suffit d'aller dans Réglages puis FaceTime (ou Messages) pour désactiver.
> 
> Sur le Mac, il me semble que c'est directement dans les applications (mais je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main pour verifier)


Je n'ai pas ça sur mon iPad dans "réglages". je n'ai que l'onglet FaceTime avec mon identifiant et le mot de passe à entrer, puis "connexion". Je viens de réessayer et rien ne change...


----------



## Franz59 (26 Avril 2016)

Hélas, toutes ces manip restent sans effet...


----------



## wattoo71 (27 Avril 2016)

Idem.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est venu d'un seul coup.
À chaque démarrage de mon mac j'ai la fenêtre de connexion à iCloud. Je rentre mon mot de passe, je clique sur "se connecter" et la fenêtre revient...


----------



## Franz59 (27 Avril 2016)

Je n'ai toujours pas de solution avec le même problème
La réparation des permissions via Recovery n'a rien donné non plus...


----------



## wattoo71 (27 Avril 2016)

J'hésite à changer mon mot de passe pour voir ce que cela fait car si après ça plante aussi sur mon iPhone je serais pas quoi faire et j'ai besoin de FaceTime et d'iMessage.
Ce qui est étrange c'est qu'avec mon Mac, quand je vais dans les préférences systèmes et que je vais dans l'onglet iCloud, le mot de passe fonctionne puisque je peux voir l'espace de stockage qu'il me reste sur mon compte. Idem, quand je vais sur iCloud en ligne, je vois bien tout. Mise à part que dans les préférences sur le site d'iCloud, on peut voir les appareils connectés au même compte et là n'apparaissent pas mon Mac et mon iPad. J'ai regardé dans l'aide et ils disent que les appareils avant El Capitain ou Yosemite (je ne sais plus) et avant iOS 9 n'apparaissent pas dans les appareils relié au même compte... Donc normal mais est-ce que cela veut dire aussi que ces "vieux" systèmes n'ont plus accès à ce compte ? On dirait qu'il y a eu une mise à jour qui a fait planté ces 2 systèmes... 
Quelqu'un d'autre serait dans le même cas que nous ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2016)

J'ai aussi des appareils avec des "vieux" OS (SnowLeopard sur un Mac, iOS 7 ou 8 sur des iPhones 5 et 5S)

Ils ont toujours accés à iCloud meme si ils n'apparaissent effectivement pas dans la liste des appareils connectés sur le site Web d'iCloud, et FaceTime fonctionne toujours...

Le probleme doit être ailleurs, mais où??? J'avoue que je sèche...


----------



## wattoo71 (27 Avril 2016)

OK. Merci.
Donc ce n'est pas un problème d'OS un peu vieux ou d'une mise à jour foireuse. Enfin je pense... ;-)

Comment on contacte Apple, en français si possible...

J'ai peur que si je déconnecte iCloud sur mon Mac, en déconnectant également ma boite mail, plus rien ne fonctionne sur mon Mac.
J'hésite car c'est mon outil de travail et je ne peux me passer de ces fonctions, surtout pour la boite mail du Mac.


----------



## wattoo71 (27 Avril 2016)

Je me demande si cela n'a pas avoir avec la double sécurité ?


----------



## wattoo71 (29 Avril 2016)

Quelqu'un a essayé de ne pas activer la double sécurité pour voir si cela vient de cela ?


----------



## Franz59 (29 Avril 2016)

Oui, moi
C'est toujours la galère même après avoir ré-installé Mavericks depuis le MAS...
Quelle galère...


----------



## wattoo71 (29 Avril 2016)

J'ai en partie résolu le problème.
En fait j'ai créé un autre compte avec un autre apple ID.
Ca semble fonctionner sur iPAd et Mac.
Par contre, iMessage sur mon iPhone, ne prend pas cette 2e adresse mail car il me dit qu'elle est lié à un autre compte Apple ID....

C'est chiant mais bon. Je ne vois que ça.

Donc mes correspondants pourront m'envoyer des messages sur iMessage avec cette nouvelle adresse (nouvel Apple ID) que je recevrais sur mon Mac et sur Mon Ipad mais pas sur mon iPhone.
Et je pourrais recevoir FaceTime sur Mac et iPad mais pas sur mon iPhone avec cette nouvelle adresse.

AU final c'est un peu le bazar mais je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre...


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir,
Curieux cette adresse en me.com; la migration n'a donc jamais été faite vers icloud.com?


----------



## Franz59 (29 Avril 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Curieux cette adresse en me.com; la migration n'a donc jamais été faite vers icloud.com?


Bonsoir
Non et ce n'est pas nécessaire; les adresses en me.com et même mac.com sont toujours valables
Ca fonctionne très bien sur d'autres Mac (sous Mavericks et El Capitan) ainsi que sur IPhone et IPad
Seul 1 des mes appareils pose problème


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2016)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Curieux cette adresse en me.com; la migration n'a donc jamais été faite vers icloud.com?


Si l'AppleID a été créé avec une adresse @me.com (voire @mac.com antérieurement), seule cette email @me.com est acceptée quand il faut saisir son AppleID (même si en tant qu'adresse email on peut indifféremment utiliser @me.com, @mac.com ou @icloud.com)


----------



## Franz59 (30 Avril 2016)

C'est bien le cas.
Je re précise que seul un appareil déconne sur les 7 utilisant le compte ICloud (3 macs, 2 IPads, 2 IPhones)
Une autre session sur le Mac défaillant me donne parfaitement accès à ICloud, ce qui me laisse penser que le trousseau de la session déconne mais je ne trouve pas quoi. SOS trousseau me renvoie des erreurs et ne peut réparer le dit trousseau. Rageant...


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2016)

Regarder si il n'y aurait pas des certificats périmés dans le Trousseau et les supprimer

Au pire (mais c'est radical...) supprimer le trousseau de session


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Si l'AppleID a été créé avec une adresse @me.com (voire @mac.com antérieurement), seule cette email @me.com est acceptée quand il faut saisir son AppleID (même si en tant qu'adresse email on peut indifféremment utiliser @me.com, @mac.com ou @icloud.com)


Bonjour,

Bah non, mon Apple ID a été créée avec .me et depuis la transition d'Apple, je remplis avec iCloud.com pour me loguer...
Il y avait, je crois une manip à faire pour transiter vers iCloud; me souviens plus.


----------



## hubt (17 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème similaire, impossible de reconnecter icloud sur le mac (alors qu'aucun soucis sur l'iphone).
Par ailleurs, impossible de me connecter a icloud via le site depuis le mac.

(ps : j'ai changé de mot de passe pour etre au norme, ca n'a rien changé)

Via le site :





Via les preferences systemes du mac :






J'espère que quelqu'un aura la solution, je me sers vraiment beaucoup de imessage !


ps : ce qui est pas ailleurs étrange c'est qu'il y a plein de page apple inaccessible depuis mon mac


----------



## hubt (18 Mai 2016)

RESOLUTION : 

J'ai finalement pris le temps d'appeler la hotline l'apple.
Le mec a essayé de faire un partage d'écran qui n'a pas marché.
Finalement j'ai redémarré en mode sans echec, (ce qui a permis de faire de reparation de permission). 
Et quand j'ai redémarré en mode normal, tout était réglé ! 

ps : le mec d'apple a vraiment été top, il m'a expliqué plein de truc en plus.


----------



## jeromedeuf (13 Juin 2016)

Bonjour. J'ai le même problème et le "SOS" de l'utilitaire de disque en mode sans échec n'a eu aucun effet. Du nouveau de votre côté?


----------

